# Suche 500€ Notebook!!



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

*Hallo Gemeinde*

Suche nun ein Notebook für meinen Kumpel bis max. 500 Euro. 
*
Was will er damit alles machen:*

- Internet
- Office
- aktuellere Games 

*Was sollte es das notebook beinhalten:*

- webcam
- WLAN
- mind. 16" TFT
- relativ lange Akkulaufzeiten
- WLAN
- WinXP oder Vista

Nochwas: Er hat schon zuhause einen i.net Anschluss zuhause. Braucht er nicht eigentlich nur noch einen WLAN-Stick um loszulegen? 
Da braucht man doch keinen neuen Vertrag?

Vielen Dank Euch im Voraus.


MSIX38


----------



## Erzbaron (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

also DAS wird schwierig ... für 500€ wirst du kein "Gamer" Notebook finden ... für 400€ würde ich ihm auch mein ASUS G1 abgeben  bin nämlich am überlegen ob ich mir nicht eines mit etwas längerer Akkulaufzeit zulegen sollte ...

Wie findet er bzw. du dieses hier: Toshiba Satellite A350D-107 (PSALME-00600UGR/PSALME-01200UGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hat er denn einen WLAN Router? Dann braucht er noch nichteinmal einen WLAN Stick, sogut wie alle aktuellen Notebooks haben integriertes WLAN ...


----------



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Das Design nicht grade sehr ansprechend..ausserdem ist das notebook nicht lagernd.

Nein, er hat keinen WLAN Router.

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

ASUS X5DIJ-SX018L

Es muss kein Super Notebook der Oberklasse sein.


----------



## Dal604 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

mit 500€ kann er nicht zocken...
MSI Megabook EX623GS-T3443VHP (0016742-SKU11) Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
das gleiche mit schnellerem prozzi:
MSI Megabook EX623GS-T5843VHP (0016742-SKU13) Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Erzbaron (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

also wenn er kein WLAN zu Hause hat wird ihm auch ein WLAN Stick nicht viel bringen ^^

Was zockt er denn so für Games? Denn wie schon geschrieben, für 500€ gibts eigentlich kaum etwas neues ausreichend schnelles für "aktuelle" Games ... wenn er noch nen Hunni drauflegt schon eher ...

Korrektur: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a450079.html


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Das Asus kannst du für spiele komplett vergessen, das is nur ein intel-onboard-VGA... damit laufen 2-3 jahre alte spiele zwar vlt. gerade noch so, aber mehr nicht... 




msix38 schrieb:


> Das Design nicht grade sehr ansprechend..ausserdem ist das notebook nicht lagernd.


 
also, bie 500€ UND "aktuelle spiele" solltest du nicht auch noch sagen "Nö, gefällt mir nicht..." - erst recht "mind 16 zoll" - ein 17zöller ist vom "grundpreis" teurer als ein 15,4er... mit 17 zoll isses schon schwer, übrhaupt was bis 500€ zu finden...


das maximum für 500€ wäre eine AMD 4570 GDDR3. eine desktopkarte wie die AMD 3870 / Nvidia 8800GT ist mind. doppelt so stark... 

so eines hier (aber wohl noch nicht lieferbar): Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns* das hätte jetzt 15,6 zoll, is IMHO kaum kleiner als 16. als graka is da ne 4570 mit GDDR3 drin. *das gibt es auch zu dem preis zur zeit aber AFAIK bei mediamarkt mit sogar mehr RAM und ner größeren HDD*


wenn man ne 4570 mit GDDR3 hat: eines mit ner AMD 3650 wäre etwas schwächer. eines mit ner nvidia 9500m GS ebenfalls.


----------



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> also wenn er kein WLAN zu Hause hat wird ihm auch ein WLAN Stick nicht viel bringen ^^


Also er hat zuhuase nur einen ganz normalen DSL Anschluss zuhause..muss man das WLAN als Paket dazubuchen oder soll er denn auch mal unterwegs online mobil sein?


> Was zockt er denn so für Games? Denn wie schon geschrieben, für 500€ gibts eigentlich kaum etwas neues ausreichend schnelles für "aktuelle" Games ... wenn er noch nen Hunni drauflegt schon eher ...
> Korrektur: ASUS X5DAB-SX035C (90NVXY1141213CAC151) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Er würde gerne Fallout und Wolfenstein zoggen.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe max. 500 Euro mehr kann er nicht ausgeben.
Kann man mit den von Dir verlinkten Notebook aktuelle Games zocken?



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Asus kannst du für spiele komplett vergessen, das is nur ein intel-onboard-VGA... damit laufen 2-3 jahre alte spiele zwar vlt. gerade noch so, aber mehr nicht...


Ok, dann fällt ja eins schonmal weg.


> also, bie 500€ UND "aktuelle spiele" solltest du nicht auch noch sagen "Nö, gefällt mir nicht..." - erst recht "mind 16 zoll" - ein 17zöller ist vom "grundpreis" teurer als ein 15,4er... mit 17 zoll isses schon schwer, übrhaupt was bis 500€ zu finden...


Das blöde ist ja, er kennt sich mit Noteobooks gleich Null aus.



> das maximum für 500€ wäre eine AMD 4570 GDDR3. eine desktopkarte wie die AMD 3870 / Nvidia 8800GT ist mind. doppelt so stark...
> 
> so eines hier (aber wohl noch nicht lieferbar): Notebooks ACER Aspire 5738ZG-432G25MN *Exklusiv bei uns* das hätte jetzt 15,6 zoll, is IMHO kaum kleiner als 16. als graka is da ne 4570 mit GDDR3 drin. *das gibt es auch zu dem preis zur zeit aber AFAIK bei mediamarkt mit sogar mehr RAM und ner größeren HDD*
> 
> ...



Wo ist der Unterschied zw. ASUS & ACER? Was hat die bessere Verarbeitung bzw. halten länger?

Sorry Leutz, die Fragen sind aber notwendig..danke Euch


----------



## midnight (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



msix38 schrieb:


> *Was will er damit alles machen:*
> - Internet
> - Office
> - aktuellere Games
> ...



Du brauchst ein Auto, was geländgängig, stadttauglich, kompakt, sportlich und elegant ist, zudem klein und sicher ist, möglichst viel Stauraum bietet und am besten noch wenig Sprit braucht und höchstens 5000 Euro kostet.

Zum hier essen oder mitnehmen?

Das kannst du vergessen, du solltest deine Anforderungen deutlich zurückschrauben vor allem bei der Spieletauglichkeit und dem Display.
Es hilft übrigesn ungemein, wenn man die Suche benutzt.

so far


----------



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



midnight schrieb:


> Du brauchst ein Auto, was geländgängig, stadttauglich, kompakt, sportlich und elegant ist, zudem klein und sicher ist, möglichst viel Stauraum bietet und am besten noch wenig Sprit braucht und höchstens 5000 Euro kostet.
> 
> Zum hier essen oder mitnehmen?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du mir nicht helfen kannst, solltest du am besten nichts schreiben und damit meine ich wirklich nichts...ausserdem ist das notebook fürn Kumpel und nicht für mich..wer lesen kann, ist klar..ganz klar im Vorteil


----------



## midnight (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ich wollte lediglich veranschaulichen, dass das was du da vorhast nicht funktioniert.

Und das ist für deinen Freund ist hab ich gelesen. Aber es ist halt einfacher, dich anzusprechen.

so far


----------



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ist ja toll für Dich aber ich brauche Hilfestellungen und Tipps und nicht solche Kommentare von Dir.


----------



## msix38 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ich habe eins gefunden, ist eins von Saturn.
Produkt: EEE PC 1003 HAG N270


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



> Prozessorgeschw.:  1,6 GHz
> Arbeitsspeicher:  1024 MB                                                                          Bildschirmgröße:  10 Zoll
> Grafikkarte:  Intel GMA 950
> optische Laufwerke:  nein
> Grafikkartenspeicher:  128 MB


Quelle: Saturn

Und du glaubst, damit kann er zocken?
Also wie schon gesagt, zocken und 500€ verträgt sich nicht gut.

Für WLAN braucht man einen Router, der WLAN fähig ist. Du musst kein WLAN Paket zubuchen, der Router verteilt das Internet per Kabel und Drahtlos.

Ein WLAN Stick braucht man nur, um einen PC ohne integriertes WLAN WLAN fähig zu machen, er ist nur der Empfänger des PC's ohne WLAN

Der EEEPC den du verlinkt hast fällt unter die Kategorie Netbook und taugt zum E-Mails checken, Briefe schreiben und Surfen unterweges (da nur 10 Zoll groß).

Auf der von dir verlinkten Seite stehen keine tech. Details, hier schon: http://www2.saturn.de/webapp/wcs/st...117502&ok=T_PRODUCTS&uk=proddetail&sort=price


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

das eine von mir geannte acer ist wohl das maximum, was man zur zeit für 500€ in sachen gaming bekommen kann. wie gesagt: das gibt es AFAIK zur zeit auch bei media markt füt den preis mit sogar mehr HDD und RAM. 


das bei saturn hast du entweder falsch verlinkt, oder es stimmt irgendwie nicht, was du über die anforderungen geschrieben hast. das ha nämlich nur 10 zoll. und die "grafikarte" ist ein noch schwächerer onboardchip als die X4500.


wenn im notebook nicht eine der folgenden karten is, kannst du gaming von halbwegs aktuellem spielen komplett vergessen

AMD: 3650 oder höhere nummer mit 3xxx . 4570, 4650 oder 4670. leztere beiden hab ich bisher aber nicht unter 650€ in einem notebook gesehen. 

nvidia: 8600 oder höhere 8xxx. 9500 oder höhere 9xxx. oder eine 120m oder höhere mit 12x, 230m oder höhere 2xx


----------



## Arctosa (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

One Notebook D1103 by: One - ONE Shop
ich habs mit 2x2.53 und kann Crysis auf Mittleren Details absolut flüssig zocken, bei hohen ziehts leicht nach.


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Der Shop ist geil
Gibt bei der Grafikkarte 7.000 3DMark06 Punkte an, und dass bei einem extrem CPU abhängigen Benchmark.
Sieht aber ansonsten ganz gut aus


----------



## Arctosa (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Der Shop ist geil
> Gibt bei der Grafikkarte 7.000 3DMark06 Punkte an, und dass bei einem extrem CPU abhängigen Benchmark.
> Sieht aber ansonsten ganz gut aus


Hauptsache die Hardware stimmt


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

schön, aber das one kostet 100€ mehr als hier gesucht  und windows fehlt auch, was vlt. ne rolle spielt.


----------



## Arctosa (10. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



Herbboy schrieb:


> schön, aber das one kostet 100€ mehr als hier gesucht  und windows fehlt auch, was vlt. ne rolle spielt.


Unterhalb davon wird man halt nicht fündig, du hast aber recht vista würd glaube ich noch mal 69 kosten wenn ich mich nich täusche für 10€ kommt dann noch ein 7 Gutschein dazu.


----------



## msix38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Okay, danke Euch! Werd ihn dann mal fragen, ob er auf das eine oder andere Feature verzichten kann oder in der Lage ist, auch etwas mehr zu zahlen.

Wegen dem Betriebssystem: Ist da nicht normalerweise immer eins vorinstalliert?

edit: @Herbboy, das ACER sieht echt ganz gut aus, ich bin dennoch auf ein anderes gestossen. Was meint Ihr dazu?
Asus X70AC-TY011C
Hat 17", eine Auflösung von 1600x900 BP und eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200 drinne. Reicht die für aktuelle Games aus?

Asus X5DAB-SX070C
Ich glaub ich habe das passende Notebook für meinen Kumpe gefunden.


Noch etwas..das ACER ist mit MODEM und das ASUS nicht, wie kommt man denn mit dem ASUS ins Internet ohne? Sorry die blöde Frage. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir bei der Entscheidung helfen. ASUS oder ACER?


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



msix38 schrieb:


> Okay, danke Euch! Werd ihn dann mal fragen, ob er auf das eine oder andere Feature verzichten kann oder in der Lage ist, auch etwas mehr zu zahlen.
> 
> Wegen dem Betriebssystem: Ist da nicht normalerweise immer eins vorinstalliert?


 ja, deswegen hab ich ja extra bei dem one drauf hingewiesen. markennotebooks so ab 450€ sind an sich immer mit windows. die von one oder auch anderen direktversendern haben aber windows nie schon dabei.






> edit: @Herbboy, das ACER sieht echt ganz gut aus, ich bin dennoch auf ein anderes gestossen. Was meint Ihr dazu?
> Hat 17", eine Auflösung von 1600x900 BP und eine ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3200 drinne. Reicht die für aktuelle Games aus?


 ich hab doch oben geschrieben: _AMD: 3650 oder höhere nummer mit 3xxx_ 

ist 3200 größer als 3650? ich denke eher nicht...   ein notebook mit ner AMD 4650 wäre ca. 3x so stark...

du darfst nicht denken, dass ne karte was taugt, nur weil da was von "HD" oder überhaupt AMD / nvidia steht... bei grafikkarten für PCs gibt es ja auch welche von AMD oder nvidia für 20-30€, die maximal für ein 4 jahre altes spiel taugen... 

nochmal: *bei den AMD 3xxx sollte es mind. ne 3650 oder größer sein. bei den AMD mit 4xxx sollte es mind. ne 4570 oder größer sein. bei nvidia mit 8xxx muss es ne 8600 oder größer sein, bei denen mit 9xxx eine 9500 oder größer, bei den neuesten nvidia mit nur 3 zahlen im namen bei der 100er-serie eine 120m oder größer, bei der 200er-serie eine 230m oder größer.* alles andere kannst du nicht "für aktuelle spiele" auch nur halbwegs gebrauchen... und auch bei den genannten muss man im einzelfall schauen, vor allem beim grafikRAM.




> Noch etwas..das ACER ist mit MODEM und das ASUS nicht, wie kommt man denn mit dem ASUS ins Internet ohne? Sorry die blöde Frage.


 damit is nur ein 56k-modem gemeint, also die ganze alte methode mit einwahl über ein modem per telefonleitung mit nur 56k benutzt, weil man kein DSL hat. wenn man aber per DSL+router ins internet geht, braucht man kein modem, da is das modem ja im router. man braucht nur nen LAN-anschluss, den haben an sich auch alle notebooks (heißt auch ethernet), oder natürlich per WLAN bei nem WLAN-router. solche 56k-modems werden immer seltener schon eingebaut, weil die allermeisten leute halt DSL verfügbar haben.


----------



## midnight (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Das Asus ist im Bezug auf die Grafik auf jeden Fall besser.

Um das Modem musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Damit *willst *du nicht surfen. Das ist ein 56k-Modem (=

Fragt sich wie lang der Akku bei dem Ding hält, das hab ich auf der Seite nicht erkennen können.
Aber nochmal zuf Grafik: Auch bei der Karte musst du ordentlich einschränkungen hinnehmen.

Edit: da war einer schneller..

so far


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



midnight schrieb:


> Das Asus ist im Bezug auf die Grafik auf jeden Fall besser.


 besser als was? im vergleich zu acer ist es nämlich schlechter. 

- die CPU ist schwächer
- die graka hat nur GDDR2. die version mit GDDR3 ist bis zu DOPPELT so stark, insbesondere wenn bei der GDDR2 nur so eine schwache CPU dabei ist. 

 hier  findet man bei 3Dmark06 (auf "Einzelwerte im Detail" klicken) ein Acer mit der gleichen CPU wie das Asus und nur GDDR2 => 2600 Punkte. ein dell mit der gleichen CPU wie das 500€-Acer und GDDR3 hat hingehen 4000 punkte... d.h. das acer - auch wenn 3Dmark06 nur ein grober anhaltspunkt ist - dürfte gute 50% schneller für spiele sein. 


hier bei grafik sieht man, dass das Asus nur GDDR2 hat: Notebooks ASUS X5DAB-SX070C [Multimedia-Knaller II]


----------



## msix38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

@Herbboy: Ja ist mir jetzt auch aufgefallen, danke Dir 

BTW: Ich hab gestern einen von ACER gesichtet bei Media Markt, der hat ne 500GB Festplattenspeicher drin und eine ATI HD4570 RADEON drin.

@Herbboy nochmal: Weisst du was über den ACER Notebook? Ich habe gelesen der soll über eine 500GB Festplatte verfügen und 4GB RAM Speicher. Kostet auch 499EUR. Ich finden diesen Artikel aber nicht mehr. Jedoch soll er aber über eine leistungsschwächere CPU verfügen. Glaube den T4200..das von Dir verlinkte ACER Aspire hat ja nen T4300 drin.

ps: zum glück hab ich jetzt das ASUS nicht genommen mit dem DDR2 Grafikkarte.


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ich hab mir gestern das Acer gekauft xP Bei mir müssen es aber auch keine leistungsfähigen Spiele sein. Wenn du willst, lass ich mal 3D Mark 06 durchlaufen und stell dann einen Screen rein. Ich hab mir es vorallem gekauft, um mit Freunden WoW zu zocken oder CS oder ähnliches.


----------



## msix38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

hey Batas..welches genau hast du gekauft? Und wo?


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Hast ne PN!

@all: Im Media Markt, ein Acer Aspire 5738ZG mit einer 4570 DDR3 512 MB, t4200 2,0 GHz und 4 gig ram


----------



## msix38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Gut, den knüpfe ich mir für meinen Kumpel vor.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

das ist doch der acer, von dem ich die ganze zeit rede ^^  

der in dem shop hat halt ne kleine HDD und weniger RAM, dafür eine LEICHT bessere CPU - das ist alles. das merkst du aber gar nicht, so gering ist der unterschied.


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Benchmark ist im Anhang, was mich wundert, es werden nur 3 gig erkannt anstatt 4 gig. Find ich komisch, hat jmd eine Idee woher es kommen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

ist das jetzt der acer mnit der 4570? die bench ist sehr dürftig, da bekommt das dell mit gleicher karte und CPU *deutlich *mehr, nämlich 4000...  

sind denn schon alle treiber und windows aktuell? nimm doch mal GPU-Z, ob die graka wirklich GDDR3 hat. 


wegen des RAMs siehe dein anderer thread.


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

ty hab mein prob erkannt ^^


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Hier kommt der Beweis es ist GDDR3, ich weiß nicht, wo ich sonst noch was ändern könnte um meine Punktzahl hochzuheben.
Mein großer schafft mit einer 8800GTS in höchster Auflösung ergo 1680x1024 und alles AN das 3fache.
Muss mal schaun. Kann es an Vista liegen, weil sonst benche ich mit XP, hätte aber keine Lust alles neu zu installieren, da ich in einem Monat Windows 7 bekomme. Hätte notfalls aber ne XP-Lizenz rumliegen.


----------



## msix38 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

leute ich habe bei MM angerufen und versucht das Notebook zu hinterlegen aber die machen es nicht. Ich soll mich morgen nochmal melden. Es sind nur noch 3 Stück auf Lager. Naja..zum Glück gibt es nicht nur ein MM hier bei uns.


----------



## Herbboy (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*



Batas schrieb:


> Hier kommt der Beweis es ist GDDR3, ich weiß nicht, wo ich sonst noch was ändern könnte um meine Punktzahl hochzuheben.
> Mein großer schafft mit einer 8800GTS in höchster Auflösung ergo 1680x1024 und alles AN das 3fache.
> Muss mal schaun. Kann es an Vista liegen, .


 
naja, es könnte mit vista zu tun haben. dass aber ne 8800GTS deutlich besser ist, ist völlig klar. ne 4570 hat maximal um die 4300, an eine 8800GTS kommt erst ein notebook um die 900€ ran. und wie gesagt: in dem einem dell mit identischen daten hat das book ~4000. ^^

hast du denn mal nach neuen treibern für alles gesucht, und windowsupdates? hast du irgendwelche installierten tools auch mal deaktiviert, zB virenscanner? läuft 3Dmark mit den grundeinstellungen, und hast du im treibermenü nix verändert?


----------



## Batas (11. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Treibermenü ist unverändert, alles bis auf Virenscanner ist ausgeschalten, kann ich aber dann noch machen, neue Updates müssten eig auch drauf sein, ich schau nachher noch mal. find ich komisch, weil nur am ram kanns ja nicht liegen oder das da auf einmal 4k punkte fehlen, sonst defragmentier ich nochmal und schau dann mal und sonst, muss ich mich mal mit google oder pcghx beshcäftigen, hab heute abend bzw nacht nichts vor.


----------



## msix38 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Eine Frage, hat jemand von Euch das ACER Aspire 5738 ZG-424G50MN Notebook? Wenn ja, wie ist es? Habe gelesen dass das Angebot für 499 nur noch bis heute besteht. Kann jemand Auskunft erteilen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

haste es jetzt geholt oder nicht?

also, selbst wenn es nur 3000 punkte bei 3D06 erreicht, wär das für den preis schon gut...


----------



## msix38 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

na wenn dann mein kumpel net ich..aber er stand gestern wohl vor verschlossenen Toren..Notebook ade. jetzt muss er wohl online bestellen.


----------



## Carvahall (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ich hab mal gehört dass beim r522 die Cpu verlötet ist.
STIMMT DAS??


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Ich denk mal, das gehört gehört nicht zu dem Topic, hier mal n neuer Benchdurchlauf, hab nur die Sidebar ausgeshcaltet mehr nicht. und schwup die wup 4k ^^


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

LOL die gute sidebar - stimmt!!! ich hab mich auch gewundert, wie schnell windows plötzlich lief, als die mal aus war - na, dann is ja alles in butter


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Jap, naja das die soviel ausmacht, hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber naja, dann sin wir jetzt beim Ergebniss des Samsung also.


----------



## Herbboy (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

ich weiß auch nicht, ob das immer so viel ausmacht, aber es kann halt schon das system spürbar ausbremsen, genau wie dieses "aero". vl. wär es mit anderen treibern und updates nicht so krass.


----------



## Batas (16. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Naja k.A is egal, ich weiß etz zumindest, wie ich ihn beschleunigen kann. Naja, deswegen hänge ich so an XP, das hat son Mist net.


----------



## msix38 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Gut, er odert sich das Notebook online. Danke an dieser an alle, die mir hier so behilflich waren.


----------



## Batas (17. September 2009)

*AW: Suche 500€ Notebook!!*

Kein Problem ^^


----------

